# Shop01media shipping info



## wurstpistole (Jun 17, 2018)

This just in,

Order processing, tracking number received. Seems they got the goods a lot earlier than they expected.
Ordered on May 16.



> Your order is being prepared. NOTE: It's not shipped yet. Please be patient. You will be notified when it is shipped. Your tracking number will be possible to track AFTER your package will be shipped at http://emonitoring.poczta-polska.pl/?lang=en


----------



## Zygizz (Jun 17, 2018)

for me still in delivery stage no tracking number :/


----------



## skydancer93 (Jun 17, 2018)

Still at ready for delivery. I ordered the same day preorders when live.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 17, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> This just in,
> 
> Order processing, tracking number received.


Hey wurstpistole, when did you order it?


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 17, 2018)

Received the mail five hours ago.


----------



## devpanda (Jun 17, 2018)

Mine got updated a few days back (on the 14th) with this message:

Hi! The first batch of Xecuter SX should arrive to our stock in little more than a week. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date yet). All orders we be dispatched in same order they arrived. It will take us few days to clear the pre-order que. OS Licenses: You should get it already next week. The licenses will be added to your order hstory. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 17, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Hey wurstpistole, when did you order it?


May 16



devpanda said:


> Mine got updated a few days back (on the 14th) with this message:
> 
> > Hi! The first batch of Xecuter SX should arrive to our stock in little more than a week. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date yet). All orders we be dispatched in same order they arrived. It will take us few days to clear the pre-order que. OS > Licenses: You should get it already next week. The licenses will be added to your order hstory. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!


Everybody got this on 14th. This update is from today


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 17, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> May 17th
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I see, me too. Received nothing so far.. thank you.


----------



## devpanda (Jun 17, 2018)

hmm, I ordered on the 18th of May and got no update, too bad.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 17, 2018)

Looks like everyone will be getting orders soon then.


----------



## Zygizz (Jun 17, 2018)

mech said:


> yay tracking number.


when did you order it?


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> I see, me too. Received nothing so far.. thank you.


you ordered on the 17th?


----------



## Goloki (Jun 17, 2018)

I ordered on the 17th. No update yet, but I'm confident everyone who's in the first batch will start getting updates soon!


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

I ordered 16th may, hopefully i'm one of the first batch, I cant check so.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jun 17, 2018)

Ordered mine on the 16th, no such luck for me.


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 17, 2018)

I got a tracking number from them too 10 hours ago! hope to get the sx by end of next week.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> I got a tracking number from them too 10 hours ago! hope to get the sx by end of next week.


As long as I get it before Octopath drops *cough*


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> I got a tracking number from them too 10 hours ago! hope to get the sx by end of next week.


Ayyyy, god I hope I get mine soon, I dont think I can live waiting for the end of the month XD


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 17, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> As long as I get it before Octopath drops *cough*


hahaha I mean, it's not like I'm sitting on a 400gb folder of MY OWN cartridge dumps


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> hahaha I mean, it's not like I'm sitting on a 400gb folder of MY OWN cartridge dumps


That is of course reasonable. It's just that I don't want to take my expensive and precious cartridges with me all the time. 
Now where to get that 200GB SD card...


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 17, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> That is of course reasonable. It's just that I don't want to take my expensive and precious cartridges with me all the time.
> Now where to get that 200GB SD card...


I got mine on a flash sale on amazon 200gb sandisk ultra a1 class for 40€. Steal


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 17, 2018)

Sir said:


> you ordered on the 17th?


Yes, ordered on the 17th.


----------



## skydancer93 (Jun 17, 2018)

Just got my shipment confirmation and tracking. Hope I get the OS soon, as I already have a PC and a jig. The dongle is more for convenience


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> I got mine on a flash sale on amazon 200gb sandisk ultra a1 class for 40€. Steal


There's 19 percent on eBay Saturn tomorrow. . It's 55€ there so I could grab it for 45, gonna shoot

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



skydancer93 said:


> Just got my shipment confirmation and tracking. Hope I get the OS soon, as I already have a PC and a jig. The dongle is more for convenience


OS is not out for anyone yet. I suppose we'll get it as soon as it releases, beginning of the week. 
Also hope for fast shipment from Poland. I'm from Germany, so that's a direct neighbor, should go relatively fast regarding that a post card from the UK takes around 4 days


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 17, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> There's 19 percent on eBay Saturn tomorrow. . It's 55€ there so I could grab it for 45, gonna shoot



Be sure it's the new A1 class version, I know there is an older non A1 model. 
Works like a charm


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> Be sure it's the new A1 class version, I know there is an older non A1 model.
> Works like a charm


Thanks. It says A1 on the product image, logo on the card. Should be fine?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/253156526511


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 17, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Thanks. It says A1 on the product image, logo on the card. Should be fine?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/253156526511


Yep that's the one


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> Yep that's the one


Imma grab


----------



## DbGt (Jun 17, 2018)

I also got the same update from sh0pmedia, ordered sx pro on the 16th of May


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 17, 2018)

I want it in my body


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> I got a tracking number from them too 10 hours ago! hope to get the sx by end of next week.


when did you order?


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 17, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> when did you order?


May 16 at around 11pm (GMT +2)


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> May 16 at around 11pm (GMT +2)


I ordered mine 16th May 2am GMT :I


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 17, 2018)

Sir said:


> I ordered mine 16th May 2am GMT :I


I think you mean May 17 at 2 am....I remember their site was down on May 16 around 8pm gmt +2 because they were updating it for the SX, went back up around 10pm .


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> I think you mean May 17 at 2 am....I remember their site was down on May 16 around 8pm gmt +2 (EU central) because they were updating it for the SX, went back up around 10pm .


No it was 16th as I was on my laptop up late
edit let me check my bank XD


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> May 16 at around 11pm (GMT +2)



I ordered mine 2018-05-16 20:50:28, bit strange I dont have tracking and you do. :?


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 17, 2018)

Sir said:


> No it was 16th as I was on my laptop up late


They SX pro was not on the site at that time mate  look






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KTroopA said:


> I ordered mine 2018-05-16 20:50:28, bit strange I dont have tracking and you do. :?


Maybe they are shipping to closer countries at first. Poland is very close to me (they are not shipping from Sweden)


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> They SX pro was not on the site at that time mate  look


Just checked my saved invoice on my google drive. My bad XD


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> They SX pro was not on the site at that time mate  look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah maybe. where are they shipping from then?


----------



## Sir (Jun 17, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> They SX pro was not on the site at that time mate  look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are closer to poland than me in the UK?


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 17, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> ah maybe. where are they shipping from then?



Skr. Poczt. 304, 00-987 Warszawa 4, Poland

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sir said:


> you are closer to poland than me in the UK?


Yes


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm from Germany, that's Directly next to Poland. Hope to receive it very soon. Wanna hack!


----------



## quint80 (Jun 17, 2018)

Looks like they ship from Poland and Sweden. I'm in Sweden, ordered on 16th and not received an update so looks like Poland depot got them first. Hopefully hear something soon.


----------



## Kun_ADR (Jun 18, 2018)

My status has been changed to “Processing”, and they has also said “Your order is being prepared. NOTE: It's not shipped yet. Please be patient.
You will be notified when it is shipped.”

I also got a tracking number. So hyped!

Edit: Fyi, I live in Cambodia, a small country in Asia. So I don’t think they ship it early because you live near their warehouse.


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jun 18, 2018)

I got the same message and it says I ordered it on 2018-05-16 20:42:28 I'm so excited!!! I live in North Carolina so I hope it don't take long...now to buy a memory card any cheap ones for US money? And what ones should I look at getting?


----------



## thequickbrownfox (Jun 18, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, why do you buy SX Pro from Europe when there are so many US resellers?
Aren't you afraid you'll have to wait much longer?


----------



## MiNiMaG (Jun 18, 2018)

I ordered June 3. and also in first batch. Seems they get a lot of SX Pro for the first wave


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jun 18, 2018)

thequickbrownfox said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you buy SX Pro from Europe when there are so many US resellers?
> Aren't you afraid you'll have to wait much longer?




At the time the only links that was a US trusted seller was shop01media, modchip direct and Axiogame. So then after I preordered it I saw they updated the links to trusted US sellers and shop01media said no refunds


----------



## lorddusk (Jun 18, 2018)

First batch, ordered 17th of May, no tracking code, no word either...


----------



## VOFluff (Jun 18, 2018)

Ordered on 17th.. Still no update from Shop01 to me either.

I hope its soon.


----------



## deepweed (Jun 18, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> I got a tracking number from them too 10 hours ago! hope to get the sx by end of next week.


You're lying they haven't received units yer


----------



## skydancer93 (Jun 18, 2018)

CaptSaveAHoe said:


> At the time the only links that was a US trusted seller was shop01media, modchip direct and Axiogame. So then after I preordered it I saw they updated the links to trusted US sellers and shop01media said no refunds



Same here.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 18, 2018)

deepweed said:


> You're lying they haven't received units yer



He's not lying, i too have a tracking number.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 18, 2018)

deepweed said:


> You're lying they haven't received units yer


Eh? I also got  tracking number. Highly doubt that they just prepare empty envelopes


----------



## xabier (Jun 18, 2018)

If we ordered sx pro, will we get the license key digitally before the order being delivered physically?

It seems like it but Its not very clear.


----------



## Sir (Jun 18, 2018)

xabier said:


> If we ordered sx pro, will we get the license key digitally before the order being delivered physically?
> 
> It seems like it but Its not very clear.


The code should be in the SX Pro


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 18, 2018)

xabier said:


> If we ordered sx pro, will we get the license key digitally before the order being delivered physically?
> 
> It seems like it but Its not very clear.





Sir said:


> The code should be in the SX Pro


Wrong. They mailed last week that the license is sent separately via email, you only get dongle and cable in the physical shipment. I reckon we'll get the license once SX OS goes live (which it hasn't yet)


----------



## linuxares (Jun 18, 2018)

I even got a tracking number so, I'm in the first batch apparently.


----------



## Sir (Jun 18, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Wrong. They mailed last week that the license is sent separately via email, you only get dongle and cable in the physical shipment. I reckon we'll get the license once SX OS goes live (which it hasn't yet)


Ah


----------



## Goloki (Jun 18, 2018)

Ordered on the 17th, confirmed in the first batch, no update since 14/06.

I can totally wait for the dongle to arrive, but getting access to the license before the physical thing gets here would be great. That way I could use my PC to start tinkering with SX OS before the end of June!


----------



## chikoo_69 (Jun 18, 2018)

Ordered on May 17. Are we supposed to get the licence today or nothing is confirmed for a date?


----------



## thequickbrownfox (Jun 18, 2018)

chikoo_69 said:


> Are we supposed to get the licence today or nothing is confirmed for a date?


If you're asking about TX OS, shop01media stated we should get it somewhere this week.
TX stated few different dates, but it looks like we should get licences on 19-20th.

If you bought TX Pro, I'm not even sure if you are supposed to receive licence beforce receiving dongle?


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 18, 2018)

thequickbrownfox said:


> If you're asking about TX OS, shop01media stated we should get it somewhere this week.
> TX stated few different dates, but it looks like we should get licences on 19-20th.
> 
> If you bought TX Pro, I'm not even sure if you are supposed to receive licence beforce receiving dongle?


License is in the dongle


----------



## chikoo_69 (Jun 18, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> License is in the dongle


Oh! So no licence before recieiving the dongle...I bought the SX pro and i live in Canada, probably going to take a while to revieve


----------



## thequickbrownfox (Jun 18, 2018)

Did you get EMS/UPS/DPD/TNT shipping, or just normal registered mail?


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jun 18, 2018)

thequickbrownfox said:


> Did you get EMS/UPS/DPD/TNT shipping, or just normal registered mail?



*Registered Mail (insured)*


----------



## chikoo_69 (Jun 18, 2018)

Registered Mail (insured)


----------



## thequickbrownfox (Jun 18, 2018)

If Shop01Media is still sending packages from Warsaw, Poland using traditional registered mail, Polish Post website says it should take up to 6 working days to deliver it to North America.
But then again, you know what it's like with international mail. You never know.


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jun 18, 2018)

thequickbrownfox said:


> If Shop01Media is still sending packages from Warsaw, Poland using traditional registered mail, Polish Post website says it should take up to 6 working days to deliver it to North America.
> But then again, you know what it's like with international mail. You never know.





R.I.P. Me


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 18, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> License is in the dongle





chikoo_69 said:


> Oh! So no licence before recieiving the dongle...I bought the SX pro and i live in Canada, probably going to take a while to revieve


WRONG again! Shop01media even sent out mails last week stating that the license will be available early. It literally said this in the mail:


> OS Licenses: You should get it already next week. The licenses will be added to your order hstory. You will receive a similar email to this with license code, and you will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 18, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> WRONG again! Shop01media even sent out mails last week stating that the license will be available early. It literally said this in the mail:


Nah it’s for the sx os version
Not sx pro, sx pro version have the license in the dongle


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 18, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> Nah it’s for the sx os version
> Not sx pro, sx pro version have the license in the dongle


Is it you or me that got the mail as an update for my SX Pro order that literally said - we ship the sx pro when we get it but you get the license before - at least back your claims up somehow - there was never an official word on licenses with dongles, but there is a very official mail from the reseller that says licenses sent separately


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 18, 2018)

I read that no software was shipped in the unit, i bet we will get our OS codes via email and on our order history just as was stated by the store its self.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 18, 2018)

*snip*
I also think that was a little too much there. It's just silly software we are talking about, no need get that aggressive. :-)


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 18, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> I also think that was a little too much there. It's just silly software we are talking about, no need get that aggressive. :-)


No he is talking about something where he is totally wrong
And say I’m wrong while I’m actually right


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 18, 2018)

*snip*
I have no idea what shat in your lunch but I mean, no idea why you'd still claim that the license comes with the dongle when the reseller, who obviously would know better than you how this OS and license is distributed ... But okay, have at it if it makes you feel better

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NeoSlyde said:


> No he is talking about something where he is totally wrong
> And say I’m wrong while I’m actually right


Now enlighten me why the reseller would claim that licenses are sent digitally, which is actual proof that I provide, and why you can't back up your claim that states the exact opposite of what the reseller says. Pretty sure they know better, being the ones that sell the stuff...


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 18, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> I have no idea what shat in your lunch but I mean, no idea why you'd still claim that the license comes with the dongle when the reseller, who obviously would know better than you how this OS and license is distributed ... But okay, have at it if it makes you feel better
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You just misunderstood 
They where talking about he sx os version
It’s an automatic reply


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 18, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> You just misunderstood
> They where talking about he sx os version
> It’s an automatic reply


Aaha. Maybe you misunderstood. See? _Proof_.
Show me any official info stating that licenses come with the Dongle. Unless you can, then this is Schrödingers SX - no one knows if the license is in there unless you get and open it


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 18, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Aaha. Maybe you misunderstood. See? _Proof_.
> Show me any official info stating that licenses come with the Dongle. Unless you can, then this is Schrödingers SX - no one knows if the license is in there unless you get and open it


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 18, 2018)

I actually sent a smiliar mail to shop01media and they confirmed again that the license will be sent separately and added to order history... So... Two shops, two opposing statements. Guess we'll have to wait, eh?


----------



## xxBLACKBEARDxx (Jun 18, 2018)

chikoo_69 said:


> Oh! So no licence before recieiving the dongle...I bought the SX pro and i live in Canada, probably going to take a while to revieve


Mine might be coming today. Don't look down on canadian resellers


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 18, 2018)

Still no update for me.. hm.


----------



## chikoo_69 (Jun 18, 2018)

thequickbrownfox said:


> If Shop01Media is still sending packages from Warsaw, Poland using traditional registered mail, Polish Post website says it should take up to 6 working days to deliver it to North America.
> But then again, you know what it's like with international mail. You never know.


Exactly, it could get stuck at the border


xxBLACKBEARDxx said:


> Mine might be coming today. Don't look down on canadian resellers


I did not know that shop01media was based in europe. From poland to canada i might get in it more that 2 weeks...


----------



## sashka69 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi.
I just want to tell you that i ordered a sx pro at 2018-05-16 at 23:20:28 to Germany and i still didn't get an update in my order history. It still says "ready for delivery" but no tracking# or anything else. 
Strange.... but i dont think wurstpistole or the others are lying when they claim their order gets prepared for shipping.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

Hmm  wonder why they not send the packages already ... I mean an existing tracking number obviously means that the item is packed and only needs to be brought to the next mail station ..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sashka69 said:


> Hi.
> I just want to tell you that i ordered a sx pro at 2018-05-16 at 23:20:28 to Germany and i still didn't get an update in my order history. It still says "ready for delivery" but no tracking# or anything else.
> Strange.... but i dont think wurstpistole or the others are lying when they claim their order gets prepared for shipping.


It said Ready for delivery all the time, from the moment you pre ordered. And no why would I be lying - but here have a quick screenshot..


----------



## Deleted member 129634 (Jun 19, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Hmm  wonder why they not send the packages already ... I mean an existing tracking number obviously means that the item is packed and only needs to be brought to the next mail station ..



Not really, sellers usually request labels or pick up services which automatically generate the tracking number, if one exists it doesn't necessarily mean that the item even exists, has been packed or already in possession of the carrier company.


----------



## deepweed (Jun 19, 2018)

Fuck team xecuter im feeling like idiot  i preordered long time ago for 55 euros  sx pro but now i will have to wait much longer than others who just bought license. Its just not right we paid premium and we will be last to get it. Fuck tx


----------



## devpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

Can you tell me approximately how much difference there is between us in order IDs? I'm curious how many orders are there in between us.

I'm order number ~49990 (not my actual number, +/- 20)



wurstpistole said:


> Hmm  wonder why they not send the packages already ... I mean an existing tracking number obviously means that the item is packed and only needs to be brought to the next mail station ..
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## xabier (Jun 19, 2018)

deepweed said:


> Fuck team xecuter im feeling like idiot  i preordered long time ago for 55 euros  sx pro but now i will have to wait much longer than others who just bought license. Its just not right we paid premium and we will be last to get it. Fuck tx



To be fair we paid like 10-15€ extra premium for the dongle.

I think that the OS only ones paid a higher premium price just for the os


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

devpanda said:


> Can you tell me approximately how much difference there is between us in order IDs? I'm curious how many orders are there in between us.
> 
> I'm order number ~49990 (not my actual number, +/- 20)


487xx


----------



## NoWayFarQ (Jun 19, 2018)

ozmodchips.com.au have relisted the SX OS and say it will be emailed and should get to customers on 20th June 2018
https://ozmodchips.com.au/product/xecuter-sx-os/


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

NoWayFarQ said:


> ozmodchips.com.au have relisted the SX OS and say it will be emailed and should get to customers on 20th June 2018
> https://ozmodchips.com.au/product/xecuter-sx-os/


And this has exactly what to do with shop01media


----------



## NoWayFarQ (Jun 19, 2018)

Wrong tab/forum sorry


----------



## n3mur1t0r (Jun 19, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> 487xx


Order no. 494xx, no tracking number yet, just the update from 14/06.
But I think it has something to do with the delivery method as well, I chose UPS/DPD Door-to-door.

Is there somebody who also chose this delivery method that got their tracking number?


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

Well I only have registered mail so that's probably the difference. But since I'm in Germany, next to Poland, that should also go fairly quickly once the items are sent out.


----------



## Sir (Jun 19, 2018)

Still nothing about my licence from them, has anyone else got one yet? They should come today possibly.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

Sir said:


> Still nothing about my licence from them, has anyone else got one yet? They should come today possibly.


As it is probably indeed the case, judging from what everyone else says - there is no separate licenses for Pro Customers. There is one tied to the dongle. I reckon SX OS will generate a valid license-request file when you boot it up first with your dongle and you'll use that to retrieve your license. Since multiple resellers already stated that it'll be this way I start to believe that Shop01media made a mistake there, sending a statement that was only meant for SX OS customers to SX PRO customers as well.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 19, 2018)

devpanda said:


> Can you tell me approximately how much difference there is between us in order IDs? I'm curious how many orders are there in between us.
> 
> I'm order number ~49990 (not my actual number, +/- 20)




my order is 504xx and ordered it on the 27th


----------



## devpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> my order is 504xx and ordered it on the 27th



Lol, so there's been approx 1200 orders between 16th and 18th (between the order of OP and me) and <500 between the 18th and 27th.

TX really caused a spike in the shop orders I guess.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

devpanda said:


> Lol, so there's been approx 1200 orders between 16th and 18th (between the order of OP and me) and <500 between the 18th and 27th.
> 
> TX really caused a spike in the shop orders I guess.


Thats because shop01media was one of the first shops to accept pre-orders, the others came later and that's when pre-orders probably spread out evenly


----------



## Sir (Jun 19, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> As it is probably indeed the case, judging from what everyone else says - there is no separate licenses for Pro Customers. There is one tied to the dongle. I reckon SX OS will generate a valid license-request file when you boot it up first with your dongle and you'll use that to retrieve your license. Since multiple resellers already stated that it'll be this way I start to believe that Shop01media made a mistake there, sending a statement that was only meant for SX OS customers to SX PRO customers as well.


I was talking about my order of the SX OS


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

Sir said:


> I was talking about my order of the SX OS


Ahyeh. Seems they didn't get any yet. Try mailing them but they take days to reply


----------



## n3mur1t0r (Jun 19, 2018)

indeed, not very efficient customer service but, then again, they're probably swarmed with emails right now.


----------



## gEist (Jun 19, 2018)

Order ID: 486xx ordered 16/05 @21h with shipping UPS/DPD d2d
still ready for delivery, last update like all others (14/06)


----------



## quint80 (Jun 19, 2018)

My order placed 16/05 has just changed status to Processing.


----------



## devpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

quint80 said:


> My order placed 16/05 has just changed status to Processing.


Approx order number?


----------



## quint80 (Jun 19, 2018)

devpanda said:


> Approx order number?



#489xx for Pro


----------



## devpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

quint80 said:


> #489xx for Pro


Oh wow, they're slower than I hoped. If they continue at that pace (assuming they're going "first come first served"), mine won't get shipped until the end of the week


----------



## Goloki (Jun 19, 2018)

quint80 said:


> #489xx for Pro



I have #493xx and I'm supposed to be in the first batch, but my order hasn't been updated since 14/06.

I'm really starting to regret ordering the Pro instead of just the OS. My main concern was avoiding the reliance on a PC, but right now I would settle for the TegraSmash method if that meant I would get my OS earlier...


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

devpanda said:


> Oh wow, they're slower than I hoped. If they continue at that pace (assuming they're going "first come first served"), mine won't get shipped until the end of the week


There hasn't been anything shipped yet. Only the mail that the order is processed, which came two days ago. But nothing on the way yet.


----------



## devpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> There hasn't been anything shipped yet. Only the mail that the order is processed, which came two days ago. But nothing on the way yet.



If you get a tracking code, then it's handed over to the postal office. They can't generate those by themselves as far as I'm aware.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

devpanda said:


> If you get a tracking code, then it's handed over to the postal office. They can't generate those by themselves as far as I'm aware.


Well of course they can... I can also print out a stamp with a tracking code at home and send the letter two weeks later.
And since the tracking number doesn't return anything, it's not at the post office yet.


----------



## xy-maps (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes, they just bought the stamps in advance, just checked the tracking number and they haven't sent it yet.  But they also wrote that the letters will be sent at the end of the month, so I don't expect it until next week at the earliest.  It will certainly arrive for me
 at the end of July or at the beginning of Augest, because it takes about 6 working days until the parcel arrives here and the customs here are very, very slow...

I think I will buy meanwhile the Os itself somewhere else, till my dongle arrive.


----------



## devpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

In that case this whole thing became a lot less interesting.

Will need something to keep me busy for 1-2 weeks then.


----------



## quint80 (Jun 19, 2018)

My guess is they still haven't received stock yet of Pro or OS. They are preparing shipments in advance, so when stock arrives they can drop device in, seal package and start shipping. That could be why people have started receiving tracking numbers days ahead of the devices actually being sent.


----------



## n3mur1t0r (Jun 19, 2018)

Just received a "new" update, pretty much the same as the old one, except they clarified the SX OS statements:

The first batch of Xecuter SX Pro is on the way to us, it should arrive to our stock within a week (it depends on DHL and customs. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date, it will be soon). All orders will be dispatched in same order they arrived. Not ethat it will take us few days to clear the pre-order que. OS Licenses - NEW INFORMATION we'ver got from Xecuter: If you ordered SX Pro one license is integrated with the dongle, you need to wait for the dongle in other words. Sorry but it it's impossible to send license separate that is included in SX Pro dongle. If you ordered a stand alone license it will be emailed to you within ~one day, also it will be added to your order. You will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!

Status is still "Ready for delivery"


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

So is asked again and they said the following. 



> If you ordered SX Pro one license is integrated with the dongle, you
> need to wait for the dongle in other words. They sent another
> information before about licenses but now we get to kno wthat SX Pro
> have integrated license, impossible to send it separate.
> ...


So they were indeed mistaken, there is no license delivered earlier. 
I inquired again if the dongle is already in their hands. I figured so because they already created shipping labels, but I reckon they don't even have it yet but just prepared everything


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 19, 2018)

So everything was just.. a lie! An empty package number. So no SX Pro in the next few days. : (

It seems we have to wait until the end of the month.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

> Labels are prepared to work faster when they arrive. The shipment is on the way with DHL, in best case we get it at the end of this week, maybe just after the weekend


So, yes, shop01media buyers have to wait until end of next week at least. Which is nothing more than they promised already, end of June.


----------



## VOFluff (Jun 19, 2018)

Finally just received my update too - Order 495xxx

Hopefully it will ship sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 19, 2018)

> The first batch of Xecuter SX Pro is on the way to us, it should arrive to our stock within a week (it depends on DHL and customs. Please be patient. You will get your SX from this first batch. We will ship to you as planned end of this month (impossible to say exact date, it will be soon). All orders will be dispatched in same order they arrived. Not ethat it will take us few days to clear the pre-order que. OS Licenses - NEW INFORMATION we'ver got from Xecuter: If you ordered SX Pro one license is integrated with the dongle, you need to wait for the dongle in other words. Sorry but it it's impossible to send license separate that is included in SX Pro dongle. If you ordered a stand alone license it will be emailed to you within ~one day, also it will be added to your order. You will be always able to login to our shop and see it on your order history. Thank you!



Here too! Nice!


----------



## Goloki (Jun 19, 2018)

I also got the same email. Reeeeaaally regretting getting the Pro version. I think the OS would have been enough and I could have been using right now (if I had bought it in another store).

Kinda disappointed with Shop01Media, honestly.


----------



## Edgy_Edge (Jun 19, 2018)

Goloki said:


> I also got the same email. Reeeeaaally regretting getting the Pro version. I think the OS would have been enough and I could have been using right now (if I had bought it in another store).
> 
> Kinda disappointed with Shop01Media, honestly.


They've stated that you'll receive your product by the end of the month. Next time try to read the description boi. 0 reasons to be dissapointed with this shop.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 19, 2018)

Goloki said:


> I also got the same email. Reeeeaaally regretting getting the Pro version. I think the OS would have been enough and I could have been using right now (if I had bought it in another store).
> 
> Kinda disappointed with Shop01Media, honestly.





Edgy_Edge said:


> They've stated that you'll receive your product by the end of the month. Next time try to read the description boi. 0 reasons to be dissapointed with this shop.


He's got a point there.


----------



## Goloki (Jun 19, 2018)

Edgy_Edge said:


> They've stated that you'll receive your product by the end of the month. Next time try to read the description boi. 0 reasons to be dissapointed with this shop.



Pretty sure they didn't when the product went up for pre-order.


----------



## Edgy_Edge (Jun 19, 2018)

Goloki said:


> Pretty sure they didn't when the product went up for pre-order.


They did. They still have it stated on the website.


----------



## Asunix666 (Jun 19, 2018)

I just got the *license * from them. I placed my order on 06/11


----------



## Goloki (Jun 19, 2018)

Got this in the mail a few minutes ago:

_Your order is being prepared. NOTE: It's not shipped yet. Please be patient.
You will be notified when it is shipped. 
Your tracking number will be possible to track AFTER your package will be shipped at http://emonitoring.poczta-polska.pl/?lang=en


Tracking: xxxxxxxxxxxx_

Looks like they're updating each order manually, hence the delay. Hopefully this means the product ships as soon as it gets to them later this week. From Poland to here, I guess it'll take it about 3 or 4 business days.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 19, 2018)

TX chose a pretty retarded way to provide the licence to PRO buyers. Why not just make it a digital download for EVERYONE? Why make people wait weeks to receive the dongle just to use the licence that everyone else can get now? It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> TX chose a pretty retarded way to provide the licence to PRO buyers. Why not just make it a digital download for EVERYONE? Why make people wait weeks to receive the dongle just to use the licence that everyone else can get now? It doesn't make any sense.


Absolutely correct, but that ship has sailed now I reckon


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 19, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Absolutely correct, but that ship has sailed now I reckon


I kinda feel sorry for shop01media as it's clearly not their fault but I bet a lot of people are sending them pretty nasty emails right now.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 19, 2018)

Goloki said:


> Got this in the mail a few minutes ago:
> 
> _Your order is being prepared. NOTE: It's not shipped yet. Please be patient.
> You will be notified when it is shipped.
> ...


Me too. It's getting interesting.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 19, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Me too. It's getting interesting.


Just scroll up, it doesn't mean anything, they don't have the items yet. They say end of the week, maybe after the weekend and THEN it will only begin shipping towards us


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 19, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Just scroll up, it doesn't mean anything, they don't have the items yet. They say end of the week, maybe after the weekend and THEN it will only begin shipping towards us


I know, but at least I'm on par with you guys. ;-)


----------



## n3mur1t0r (Jun 19, 2018)

Still nothing for me, like I said, I think they can only "pre-generate" those tracking numbers for registered mail delivery, unfortunately


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jun 22, 2018)

Who all here thinks of buying another one but from someone in the US? I'm over here impatiently waiting on my shop01media SXPro and thérè is still no update on it


----------



## devpanda (Jun 22, 2018)

CaptSaveAHoe said:


> Who all here thinks of buying another one but from someone in the US? I'm over here impatiently waiting on my shop01media SXPro and thérè is still no update on it



I'm order number 499xx and got my tracking number yesterday around noon, so yeah they're quite slow, but considering that they don't have anything to ship yet i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 22, 2018)

i got my tracking number yesterday to, it looks like they've got alot of jiffy bags labelled up and ready so when they get them in the next few days they can just put them in the jiffy bag and ship them straight out, hopefully this time next week we will have them.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 22, 2018)

They've been pretty honest so far about shipping probably happening towards the end of the month.

I don't care about the delay personally as I'd rather they deal with the shipping from China, and I only have to worry about shipping within Europe.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 22, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> i got my tracking number yesterday to, it looks like they've got alot of jiffy bags labelled up and ready so when they get them in the next few days they can just put them in the jiffy bag and ship them straight out, hopefully this time next week we will have them.


Exactly like that, they prepared the bags and will ship out in order of incoming purchases. I just mailed them again to ask about an update, as in if the goods have arrived already

Edit:


> Hi, not yet. Hope it will be here any day.


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jun 22, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Exactly like that, they prepared the bags and will ship out in order of incoming purchases. I just mailed them again to ask about an update, as in if the goods have arrived already
> 
> Edit:




Keep us updated in case you get another email from them please. I just wanna play my Switch with SXPro but I guess we shall wait and see I'm order number 486**


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 22, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> i got my tracking number yesterday to, it looks like they've got alot of jiffy bags labelled up and ready so when they get them in the next few days they can just put them in the jiffy bag and ship them straight out, hopefully this time next week we will have them.



when did you order, and what order no?


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 22, 2018)

When I get mine, it will fully work because of the feedback of OS users. Thank you my friends!


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 22, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> When I get mine, it will fully work because of the feedback of OS users. Thank you my friends!


That's another point of view, I mean by the time we get it there's probably SX OS 1.2 out already with cart 2 support. And I don't really need it absolutely now, next game I'd like to play is Octopath and that's like three weeks away, I'm sure we'll all have it by then.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 22, 2018)

This forced delay could also potentially help avoid the current ban wave. Although, it almost seems inevitable eventually.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 22, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> when did you order, and what order no?



I ordered a bit late the 27th but was told I'm in the first batch, order number 504xx


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 22, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> I ordered a bit late the 27th but was told I'm in the first batch, order number 504xx


That's a huge first batch then... 3000 dongles or so


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 23, 2018)

Tweet update

https://twitter.com/shop01media/status/1010536420493135872?s=19



> If nothing unexpected happens we will start shipping all pre-orders on wenesday. Thank you for your patiance so far! Undertsand that it will take us few days to clear the order cue and it takes time for packages to arrive to you... Thanks you.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 23, 2018)

Sounds good. As long as it's there and up an running with cart2 support when Octopath drops, I'm _literally _game.


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 23, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Sounds good. As long as it's there and up an running with cart2 support when Octopath drops, I'm _literally _game.



Theres no reference to SX Pro but we all assume thats what WE are all waiting for lol...


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 23, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> Theres no reference to SX Pro but we all assume thats what WE are all waiting for lol...


Yeah of course. SX OS is already in stock there.


----------



## xy-maps (Jun 23, 2018)

Ok, I think I will now order it from axiogame with DHL express. For DHL express they always need a customs deklaration and I don‘t think shop1media will add a deklartion so it will be weeks lost at the customs^^


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 23, 2018)

xy-maps said:


> Ok, I think I will now order it from axiogame with DHL express. For DHL express they always need a customs deklaration and I don‘t think shop1media will add a deklartion so it will be weeks lost at the customs^^


Depends where you live - no customs at all when I get it from Poland to Germany, will be here in like three days


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 23, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Depends where you live - no customs at all when I get it from Poland to Germany, will be here in like three days



Yeah within the EU they just push it through without bothering.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 23, 2018)

mech said:


> Yeah within the EU they just push it through without bothering.


Yas and imma game next weekend?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 23, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Yas and imma game next weekend?



Oh hell yeah!


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm thinking of buying another one from a US seller and have 2 incase I might get a second switch and they make it where you don't get banned playing online with SX. Or I may just wait hahaha.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 23, 2018)

CaptSaveAHoe said:


> I'm thinking of buying another one from a US seller and have 2 incase I might get a second switch and they make it where you don't get banned playing online with SX. Or I may just wait hahaha.


Just get a license


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 23, 2018)

I got my tracking number yesterday. I didn't order until the 20th. No idea if I will be in the first batch or not, I'm not in a rush though, so meh.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 24, 2018)

Armadillo said:


> I got my tracking number yesterday. I didn't order until the 20th. No idea if I will be in the first batch or not, I'm not in a rush though, so meh.


If you are in the first batch, it says so in order history. Maybe they'll get more than expected anyway, we'll see.
I was also on the pre-order notification list from some other site (based in Germany), which says on the website that the items will ship around 25th of June, and I didn't get a message yet from him either - so it indeed takes a bit longer to Europe I guess


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 24, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> Tweet update
> 
> https://twitter.com/shop01media/status/1010536420493135872?s=19


Wednesday already? Nice! The waiting payed off so far.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 24, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Wednesday already? Nice! The waiting payed off so far.


Well, it's exactly like they said from the beginning - expect end of June. Nothing surprising actually


----------



## evilone (Jun 24, 2018)

Im very curious when i will get mine. 

My order was placed 17/5/18 in the morning and i got 491xx. Currently stays on "Your order is being prepared, but not shipped". 

Hopfully i will get it in the next 2 weeks, as afterwards im 3 weeks in Summer vacation


----------



## Goloki (Jun 24, 2018)

Wednesday's OK, I guess. Hopefully it doesn't take too much to get the package from Poland to Spain!


----------



## evilone (Jun 24, 2018)

I hope the same, normally inside the EU it should be not that big problem. For shipping from UK for example its normally not longer than 1 week, sometimes even faster.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 24, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Well, it's exactly like they said from the beginning - expect end of June. Nothing surprising actually


I was surprised that it worked out, actually. Thought it would take longer.

But I'm very happy. People got banned, there was already an update, we now know a bit more overall. Let the shipping begin!


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 25, 2018)

Another order update just came for me, stating again that they expect the goods to arrive on Wednesday and will then start Shipping.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 25, 2018)

> The SX Pro shipment is finally expected to arrive on wenesday this week and we will start shipping all orders. It will take us few days to clear the cue. Thank you.


I'm ready. Bring it!


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 26, 2018)

SX Pro order has shipped, email just dropped. Whoop!


----------



## n3mur1t0r (Jun 26, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> SX Pro order has shipped, email just dropped. Whoop!


Order ID please?


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 26, 2018)

Mine is around 4872x, no update yet


----------



## DbGt (Jun 26, 2018)

order shipped, mail just arrived


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 26, 2018)

Yup, for me as well. Order ID 4872x
It's even already trackable at their polish tracking website. Should be here by the weekend I reckon


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 26, 2018)

Nothing.. damn.

Wurstpistole, I'll come over and play with you! :-)


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 26, 2018)

My order is moving too, hope to get it before the weekend.


----------



## Kun_ADR (Jun 26, 2018)

Well it has shipped to me since yesterday. It usually take around 10 to 15 days to arrive in my country using airmail. I should have used DHL.


----------



## Garou (Jun 27, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> SX Pro order has shipped, email just dropped. Whoop!


huh? mine hasn't
oh well, my order id is #502xx though. maybe take some time for them to send them all


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 27, 2018)

n3mur1t0r said:


> Order ID please?



4868x ordered 16th May as soon as preorders went live


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jun 27, 2018)

#489xx shipped out ~12 hours ago :x


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 27, 2018)

Darklinkreturns said:


> #489xx shipped out ~12 hours ago :x


Let's see how fast it goes. Poland is a direct neighbor to Germany so technically it can't take more than a day to drive this to my local post central station...


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 27, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> 4868x ordered 16th May as soon as preorders went live


i was told i was in the first batch, but my order is nearly 1700 more than yours . i thinking i will still be waiting til next week for it to ship


----------



## torrentted84 (Jun 27, 2018)

Order ID: #49370
Still processing. Will have to see how long it takes for them to send it.

I have patience


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 27, 2018)

It seems like everyone is in the first batch, since their first batch doesn't seem to be sold out - the SX Pro is in stock at their shop.


----------



## Goloki (Jun 27, 2018)

Well, today's the day. Hopefully having the packages ready speeds up the process and everyone can get their Pros shipped before the end of the week!


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 27, 2018)

Goloki said:


> Well, today's the day. Hopefully having the packages ready speeds up the process and everyone can get their Pros shipped before the end of the week!


Pro's been shipping since yesterday


----------



## xy-maps (Jun 27, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> It seems like everyone is in the first batch, since their first batch doesn't seem to be sold out - the SX Pro is in stock at their shop.


Yesterday it was sold out with a message: Second batch is expected to be arrive at the end of June.  Maybe the second batch came right after the first. ^^



Well, mine's also on its way now, after I couldn't cancel it.  I pray it doesn't get stuck in swiss customs for weeks...


----------



## Goloki (Jun 27, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Pro's been shipping since yesterday



I know, but today's the "official" date. Hopefully that means that Pros are starting to get shipped _en masse _now.


----------



## MiNiMaG (Jun 27, 2018)

My order is on it's way!

Picked up by poczta polska at 3 pm

Sent as prority registered letter

My order id: 505xx

Let’s see how long they need for 700km and 1 border


----------



## bobino36 (Jun 27, 2018)

I don’t think they are really shipping them in the order they were received. My order is # 487** (purchased on May 16th) and it still hasn’t been shipped. Out of curiosity, did anyone from North America get a shipping notice from them? I also paid for door to door ups shipping(the more expensive option).


----------



## MiNiMaG (Jun 27, 2018)

I think the problem is the shipment handling. 

For us europeans they printed the shipping labels last week. So they have just to pack and label it. Maybe a good worker will prepare 60-80 packages per hour. 

For oversea (without our european schengen duty free rules) a package will need minutes to be prepared.

I think they will send as much packages as possible on the first day and so, they will send within europe first


----------



## lemmiwinks (Jun 27, 2018)

MiNiMaG said:


> My order is on it's way!
> 
> Picked up by poczta polska at 3 pm
> 
> ...



*Order ID:* #494xx
*Date Added:* 2018-05-17

Still processing....


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 27, 2018)

lemmiwinks said:


> *Order ID:* #494xx
> *Date Added:* 2018-05-17
> 
> Still processing....


*Order ID:* #492XX
*Date Added:* 2018-05-17

Still nothing! What the heck? : (


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 27, 2018)

looking at the time of the posts of the people who said they had received a email saying that their sx pro had shipped were after 7:30pm (uk time), so maybe in a couple of hours some more lucky ones will receive the same email


----------



## quint80 (Jun 27, 2018)

*Orderid:* #489xx
*Date added:* 2018-05-16

Still processing..


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 27, 2018)

Maybe it depends how you paid too.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 27, 2018)

mech said:


> Maybe it depends how you paid too.


I paid with my body. Should be good enough.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jun 27, 2018)

bobino36 said:


> I don’t think they are really shipping them in the order they were received. My order is # 487** (purchased on May 16th) and it still hasn’t been shipped. Out of curiosity, did anyone from North America get a shipping notice from them? I also paid for door to door ups shipping(the more expensive option).


Me, Chose the cheapest shipping option. #489**


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 27, 2018)

MiNiMaG said:


> My order is on it's way!
> 
> Picked up by poczta polska at 3 pm
> 
> ...


Ok, they clearly are not sending them in first come first served basis then :/


----------



## evilone (Jun 28, 2018)

#491xxx still waiting  I used the 5.17€ Shipping and paied directly with credit card. 

I have the feeling i will not get it in the next two weeks. (after this im 3 weeks in vacation )


----------



## n3mur1t0r (Jun 28, 2018)

Finally got my tracking number for UPS door-to-door shipping about 11 hours ago, order no. #494xx

It appears they increased the price for this delivery method and now my order total has gone up (by about 5 eur), however I don't think I'll be charged further.


----------



## Goloki (Jun 28, 2018)

n3mur1t0r said:


> Finally got my tracking number for UPS door-to-door shipping about 11 hours ago, order no. #494xx
> 
> It appears they increased the price for this delivery method and now my order total has gone up (by about 5 eur), however I don't think I'll be charged further.



Nothing here yet, and I'm order #493xx.

The Waiting Game is terrible


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone know if they even received the full shipment yesterday?


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 28, 2018)

My order still says "Package in transportation", I highly doubt they'll deliver it tomorrow, I guess next week maybe wed/thu.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 28, 2018)

Same for me and the German Post Office tracking doesn't find the number yet. Then again it only registers there once it's already in Germany and that is almost always the same day as it's actually delivered.


----------



## quint80 (Jun 28, 2018)

Check your tracking numbers if you haven't received any email update. My status is still processing, but when I check tracking I can see it has been posted in last hour.


----------



## evilone (Jun 28, 2018)

@quint80.

yeah you are right, same for me  Its in the Post Office (not in my one )


----------



## chikoo_69 (Jun 28, 2018)

Yeah! Package in transportation  How much time do you think it takes to deliver to Canada?


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 28, 2018)

chikoo_69 said:


> Yeah! Package in transportation  How much time do you think it takes to deliver to Canada?


2-3 weeks imo


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 28, 2018)

My status in tracking was just updated to

Sent from Poland 2018-06-28 15:56 WER Warszawa

I guess that means the first shipped status was for transport from local post office to export / outgoing mail center, and now it's on the way to Germany! It's only like 500km to Germany so I might even get it this weekend already.


----------



## Goloki (Jun 28, 2018)

Oh, snap! I didn't get an update, but the package has been shipped!


----------



## Hardline (Jun 28, 2018)

quint80 said:


> Check your tracking numbers if you haven't received any email update. My status is still processing, but when I check tracking I can see it has been posted in last hour.


 same here (=


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice! Here too! :-)


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 28, 2018)

Nothing here still. Ordered late though, so I'm not expecting anything for a while.


----------



## Goloki (Jun 28, 2018)

Got an e-mail confirming the shipping! It's so close I can almost taste it


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 28, 2018)

Goloki said:


> Got an e-mail confirming the shipping! It's so close I can almost taste it


Got mine as well :-)


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 28, 2018)

Mine is sat in Poland still for over a day now - seems to be doing fuck all. WTF


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jun 28, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> Mine is sat in Poland still for over a day now - seems to be doing fuck all. WTF


mine says "Departed International Foreign Exchange Center". I'm tracking it on my national postal service provider.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 28, 2018)

Tip for fellow brits: use the tracking number on royal mail site.


----------



## michigander (Jun 28, 2018)

I probably should've never ordered mine


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 29, 2018)

Sent from Poland 2018-06-28 15:56 WER Warszawa
Package sent 2018-06-29 02:25 WER Warszawa

Redundancy anyone?


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 29, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Tip for fellow brits: use the tracking number on royal mail site.



Tried on Royalmail and parcelforce website. It says unable to track item. Do I need to add GB on the end?

Checked by GLS courier site and item is in Germany now. At least its moving again


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 29, 2018)

KTroopA said:


> Tried on Royalmail and parcelforce website. It says unable to track item. Do I need to add GB on the end?
> 
> Checked by GLS courier site and item is in Germany now. At least its moving again


It should have PL on the end as it was posted in Poland. Strange it didn't work for you though.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 29, 2018)

Interesting that Royal Mail already knows the number for you guys, in Germany it only registers once it is in a German distribution center.



subcon959 said:


> It should have PL on the end as it was posted in Poland. Strange it didn't work for you though.


Well, he's using GLS and not the standard registered mail, so why would it work with Royal Mail?


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 29, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Well, he's using GLS and not the standard registered mail, so why would it work with Royal Mail?


Oh, I assumed since he replied to my post that he was British. I hate how flags aren't visible on mobile version.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 29, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Oh, I assumed since he replied to my post that he was British. I hate how flags aren't visible on mobile version.


He IS British, but you would logically only be able to track a package sent by mail, if it was sent by mail. He chose GLS which is an independent parcel service that has nothing to do with Royal Mail. Just like UPS, FedEx and so on.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 29, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> He IS British, but you would logically only be able to track a package sent by mail, if it was sent by mail. He chose GLS which is an independent parcel service that has nothing to do with Royal Mail. Just like UPS, FedEx and so on.


Hmm, I didn't get that as an option when I ordered so was confused.


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 29, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Hmm, I didn't get that as an option when I ordered so was confused.



Hey im from UK yep  I did upgrade my shipping to EMS/UPS/TNT/DPD Door-to-door. Paid extra but I was hoping to get it supa fast... DOH


----------



## KTroopA (Jun 29, 2018)

i just checked the GLS site and yes there is a Parcelforce tracking code - didnt see it before. Il use that now, thanks @*subcon959*


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 29, 2018)

Mine shipped today. 

Order 51xxx. Ordered late, so really wasn't expecting to get it from this batch.


----------



## xy-maps (Jun 29, 2018)

My dongle has now arrived but will be checked by customs as expected.  Hopefully they won't need 4 weeks again (with luck it only takes "2 weeks")


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jun 29, 2018)

and mine has finally shipped  order 504xx


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 29, 2018)

xy-maps said:


> My dongle has now arrived but will be checked by customs as expected.  Hopefully they won't need 4 weeks again (with luck it only takes "2 weeks")



That's appalling, 24 hours is too long.


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone know or think how long it will take to get from Poland to the states to my state? I live in NC never ever bought anything overseas. I read sometimes people's packages could be stopped in the US and held for over a month if that's the case I bought as well rebuy one now lol


----------



## MiNiMaG (Jun 29, 2018)

xy-maps said:


> My dongle has now arrived but will be checked by customs as expected.  Hopefully they won't need 4 weeks again (with luck it only takes "2 weeks")



From Poland to Germany with customs check?
We’re in the EU! We have Schengen! I nearly can’t believe it


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 29, 2018)

MiNiMaG said:


> From Poland to Germany with customs check?
> We’re in the EU! We have Schengen! I nearly can’t believe it


No way it's held at customs within the EU.


----------



## xy-maps (Jun 29, 2018)

MiNiMaG said:


> From Poland to Germany with customs check?
> We’re in the EU! We have Schengen! I nearly can’t believe it


Sorry, I currently live in Switzerland and since Switzerland is not an EU country they have a very strict duty here. 
What bothers me is that (maxi) letters don't actually have to go through customs but now it has happened anyway.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 30, 2018)

It annoys me that the postal service is so slow. Four days now and still not traceable in Germany. Some website has it in stock now and he sends from Germany, tempted to buy a second one there and just sell the other one here whenever I receive it...


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 30, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> It annoys me that the postal service is so slow. Four days now and still not traceable in Germany. Sammy.asia has it in stock now and he sends from Germany, tempted to buy a second one there and just sell the other one here whenever I receive it...


Can only be a matter of days, can it?


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 30, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Can only be a matter of days, can it?


Yeah, of course... But my hacking sense is tingling


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 30, 2018)

Shipping update for me, 
German letter tracking just switched to in delivery! That's always the case with registered letters in Germany, you only see it in tracking when it's in delivery already. So I should get it today!


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 30, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Shipping update for me,
> German letter tracking just switched to in delivery! That's always the case with registered letters in Germany, you only see it in tracking when it's in delivery already. So I should get it today!


Which service do you use for tracking? DHL?

I hope you'll get it today!


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 30, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Which service do you use for tracking? DHL?


No for registered letters you need to use the letter tracking  https://www.deutschepost.de/sendung/simpleQuery.html

Just put in the tracking no from shop01media (with PL at the end), and the original shipping date from shop01media

This morning it said that it can't find anything for that number and now it says out for delivery.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 30, 2018)

Batch coming to the UK seems to be in the UK now, shouldn't be too many days from here.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 30, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> No for registered letters you need to use the letter tracking  https://www.deutschepost.de/sendung/simpleQuery.html
> 
> Just put in the tracking no from shop01media (with PL at the end), and the original shipping date from shop01media
> 
> This morning it said that it can't find anything for that number and now it says out for delivery.


Thank you, can't find anything yet. Maybe it's delivered monday then.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 30, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Thank you, can't find anything yet. Maybe it's delivered monday then.


I'll let you know if it's registered and you have to sign for it personally, or if they drop it into the mailbox


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 30, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> I'll let you know if it's registered and you have to sign for it personally, or if they drop it into the mailbox


So exciting! Can't be long now.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 30, 2018)

Weird, on the polish site it now says MISSED DELIVERY at 9:07 AM in the morning, but there's no notification in my mailbox.
If it was by signing personally, which would be the only reason to not drop it into my mailbox, I should have a notification in my box and need to pick it up in the next post office on monday.

German site says in delivery. Normally the postman doesn't come before noon, usually in the afternoon.

*EDIT: IT'S HERE*

So four days to Germany. That's okay. I had to personally sign for it, it's not dropped into the mailbox.
Now to play with that.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 30, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Weird, on the polish site it now says MISSED DELIVERY at 9:07 AM in the morning, but there's no notification in my mailbox.
> If it was by signing personally, which would be the only reason to not drop it into my mailbox, I should have a notification in my box and need to pick it up in the next post office on monday.
> 
> German site says in delivery. Normally the postman doesn't come before noon, usually in the afternoon.
> ...


Okay, so I should be at home when it arrives. Thanks!

The tracking is now accepted from Deutsche Post. The tracking from Poland changed as well.



> Accepted in the destination country 2018-06-30 18:58 LEIPZIG-RADEFELD IFS


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 30, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Okay, so I should be at home when it arrives. Thanks!
> 
> The tracking is now accepted from Deutsche Post. The tracking from Poland changed as well.


I never got that change from polish tracking, just showed a missed delivery this morning when it actually went to delivery  but yeah, I think yours should come Monday then? Don't be surprised, the dongle is tiny! It fits a game cart holder slot in my switch carry case.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 1, 2018)

Mine has been sitting in Warsaw since thursday, still quite a ways to go before reaching me in southern California. Resisting the urge to just go buy the OS at this point


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 1, 2018)

well I bought from modchipsdirect and originally tracking said it was going to be delievered on monday july2 then they changed it to saturday june30 but it didn't come last night and now it says in transit to next facility so i guess monday was correct. Dunno why they had to tease me like that.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 1, 2018)

mines been waiting  in Poland for 2 days and arrived in the UK this morning

Posted 2018-06-29 14:04 UP Konstancin
Package in transportation 2018-06-29 15:00
Sent from Poland 2018-06-30 04:28 WER Warszawa
Accepted in the destination country 2018-07-01 11:57 LANGLEY HWDC


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 1, 2018)

Mine hit the UK this morning as well. Hopefully have it by Tuesday, shouldn't take long to get into royal mails network now.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 1, 2018)

Armadillo said:


> Mine hit the UK this morning as well. Hopefully have it by Tuesday, shouldn't take long to get into royal mails network now.



Hope so and they're not stuck there for a few days 

what firmware are you on, I'm on 4.1 and still wondering what to do about it


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 1, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> Hope so and they're not stuck there for a few days
> 
> what firmware are you on, I'm on 4.1 and still wondering what to do about it


same here on 4.1 was waiting for my jig so i can dump my nand and then maybe go ahead and update to 5.1.. i'm still deciding though.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 1, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> Hope so and they're not stuck there for a few days
> 
> what firmware are you on, I'm on 4.1 and still wondering what to do about it



My 2nd switch was on 4.1 but i updated it, im just going to use it as a bit of a burner tbh, if i gets banned so be it lol.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 1, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> Hope so and they're not stuck there for a few days
> 
> what firmware are you on, I'm on 4.1 and still wondering what to do about it



I think it will clear pretty quick, from EU so nothing due on it. UK customs always seems pretty quick, even when I've got stuff where vat is due, it's always through in a day or so.

3.0.1 I think, not really there for any real reason. Just haven't played anything newer than mario odyssey and I'm not connected online with it, so no reason to update.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 1, 2018)

i've got a jig off ebay but it looks like cr*p, i was going to dump the nand now using a usb c cable but Its a cheap cable, so i'll wait til i get the sx pro and load hekate as a payload thru SX and dump it that way, I'm hoping it will dump ok as my sd card is format to fat32 as I dont have the exfat driver installed as my switch has never been online.

I'm  sure XT said SX supported split files ? if so I'll put up with that until emunand comes along (either Atmos or SX) if not i'll have to inject the driver using the tuts on here.

might also upgrade to 5.1 using the tut here without burning fuses, but i'm sure it only work with hekate and not SX.

i'll have to check before i do anything


----------



## wurstpistole (Jul 1, 2018)

I just updated to 5.1 and went along with it, since I also want to update games (in OFW tho). Don't care about fuses. SX OS works so smooth I can't believe it's not butter.
I have yet to encounter any issues. Build quality is also very well. I had one of those 3d printes jigs from ebay and had to really force it into my joycon rail so that it connects. SX jig slide in easily and sits loosely at the bottom, and that's enough.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 1, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> I just updated to 5.1 and went along with it, since I also want to update games (in OFW tho). Don't care about fuses. SX OS works so smooth I can't believe it's not butter.
> I have yet to encounter any issues. Build quality is also very well. I had one of those 3d printes jigs from ebay and had to really force it into my joycon rail so that it connects. SX jig slide in easily and sits loosely at the bottom, and that's enough.




thanks for the info i was  thinking about just updating it, even with 4.1 and atmos i still think you'll have to go to a website or something similar to load cfm.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 1, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> thanks for the info i was  thinking about just updating it, even with 4.1 and atmos i still think you'll have to go to a website or something similar to load cfm.


I think I will update from 4.1 as well. However I do want to make a nand backup at 4.1 before I do so. Hopefully my sx-pro comes in tomorrow.


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jul 2, 2018)

Item arrived 2018-06-28 20:03 WER Warszawa
Sent from Poland 2018-06-28 20:03 WER Warszawa


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 2, 2018)

Mines still in customs. Last time, I bought a flash cart from the States and it ended up in customs for a week before they sent me a letter to pay a shitload to get it cleared. Really don't want to go through that again.


----------



## lemmiwinks (Jul 2, 2018)

Last status Update

"Accepted in the destination country2018-06-30 18:58LEIPZIG-RADEFELD IFS"

Maybe tomorrow


----------



## KTroopA (Jul 2, 2018)

Mine arrived today and works perfectly, thanks Shop01media! Was worth the wait. shipped out Last Tuesday and arrived by Parcelforce as I chose UPS or whatever express shipping.


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jul 3, 2018)

How do I track my package from them to the States?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 3, 2018)

It’s not accurate even when you can see some tracking so I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## Goloki (Jul 3, 2018)

I haven't had any updates on my tracking info since June 29th. The package has apparently left Poland, so it should be handled by the Spanish post by now... but nothing has moved since then. The wait is horrible.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 3, 2018)

mine been stuck here for 2 days now LANGLEY HWDC, United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
at least its in the UK


----------



## lemmiwinks (Jul 3, 2018)

got mine today, works fine


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 3, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> mine been stuck here for 2 days now LANGLEY HWDC, United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
> at least its in the UK


Same for me since Sunday, I hope it clears soon otherwise we could get hit with a charge to release it :/


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 3, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Same for me since Sunday, I hope it clears soon otherwise we could get hit with a charge to release it :/



i hope not, which shipping method did you use ?

i paid for 'Registered Mail (insured)' maybe they are not in a rush to process registered mail .


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 3, 2018)

EU to EU, nothing to pay. Not sure why they are being slow though, normally quicker than this. Probably being lazy because it's a bit hot.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 3, 2018)

It came today! Wohoo! Transferring some games on the card right now to test it out. :-)


----------



## quint80 (Jul 3, 2018)

Mine too! Booted up once with 1.2 then 1.3 was released!


----------



## CaptSaveAHoe (Jul 3, 2018)

skydancer93 said:


> Same here.



Any tracking news for you since you are in the US as well? Just curious lol


----------



## n3mur1t0r (Jul 3, 2018)

Mine came in today as well, working perfectly. It seems like that 200GB Sandisk just won't cut it though


----------



## Kun_ADR (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine has finally arrived. Time to get started.


----------



## skydancer93 (Jul 4, 2018)

CaptSaveAHoe said:


> Any tracking news for you since you are in the US as well? Just curious lol



I cancelled mine and got the OS. Screw them


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 4, 2018)

Armadillo said:


> EU to EU, nothing to pay. Not sure why they are being slow though, normally quicker than this. Probably being lazy because it's a bit hot.


Well, another day and no change again. It could also be that it will just randomly turn up in the post before they can be arsed updating the info.


----------



## Goloki (Jul 4, 2018)

My Pro has finally reached Madrid. That means it's going to get here either tomorrow or on Friday, at most!


----------



## CapitanSburro (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine got here today (Italy)


----------



## Jokiz (Jul 4, 2018)

CapitanSburro said:


> Mine got here today (Italy)



Mine too!


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine has still just been sitting in Warsaw since the 28th.

Guess I'll go fuck myself!
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## evilone (Jul 4, 2018)

My one arrived today! Puuuh, but its okay.  Its working.


----------



## Kun_ADR (Jul 5, 2018)

Darklinkreturns said:


> Mine has still just been sitting in Warsaw since the 28th.
> 
> Guess I'll go fuck myself!
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



This is one of the fastest deliveries that I had ever received. Maybe you should try checking with them.


----------



## Goloki (Jul 5, 2018)

Just got mine today... but it's not working. I can't boot the SX OS menu. It looks like the dongle is not being recognized by the Switch, though I can boot Hekate via TegraSmash just fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 5, 2018)

Goloki said:


> Just got mine today... but it's not working. I can't boot the SX OS menu. It looks like the dongle is not being recognized by the Switch, though I can boot Hekate via TegraSmash just fine. Any ideas?



Plug it into your pc via its usb cable and then unplug it after a minute and try again.


----------



## Goloki (Jul 5, 2018)

mech said:


> Plug it into your pc via its usb cable and then unplug it after a minute and try again.



Thanks, but I've already tried. I've even tried with the dongle connected to the Switch, while also connected to USB providing it power. Nothing works.

I can hear the humming sound while it's connected, but the LED doesn't turn on when it's connected to the Switch. It only shows a green light when it's connected and the Switch is running Horizon.

I've contacted Shop01Media to see if I can return it for a functioning dongle, or at least get the OS instead.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 5, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> i hope not, which shipping method did you use ?
> 
> i paid for 'Registered Mail (insured)' maybe they are not in a rush to process registered mail .


Any change? Mine still hasn't budged from Langley yet :/


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 5, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Any change? Mine still hasn't budged from Langley yet :/



Mine hasn't moved either. 

Either tracking is fucked, or they are just taking their damn time to process it.

Quick enough when they want to charge you vat, something with no charges, taking forever.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 5, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Any change? Mine still hasn't budged from Langley yet :/


yes mine turned up this morning, 
with registered mail the royal mail site only updates when they receive it and when you receive it.

so its probably on its way to you.

its all very small, the box its come in , size of a pack of cigs but half the depth. the dongle and jig as very small. i'm going to try it in a bit


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 5, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> yes mine turned up this morning,
> with registered mail the royal mail site only updates when they receive it and when you receive it.
> 
> so its probably on its way to you.
> ...


Nice. Make sure you charge it up first as the caps are probably dead by now.

Hope mine comes tomorrow then don't wanna have to wait till after weekend.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 5, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Nice. Make sure you charge it up first as the caps are probably dead by now.
> 
> Hope mine comes tomorrow then don't wanna have to wait till after weekend.



well I'm up Norf in Manchester, so ii'm sure you'll get yours no matter where you are tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 5, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> well I'm up Norf in Manchester, so ii'm sure you'll get yours no matter where you are tomorrow or Saturday.


Oi me too, what the fook. I better go check with neighbours then.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 5, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> Oi me too, what the fook. I better go check with neighbours then.


small world !
well at work I was checking the tracking and then saw it had been signed for, looked at the signature and knew it wasn't my daughters who was at  home, I checked the cctv and saw her open the door and the postman just gave it her, he had signed my name on his pda . naughty postman


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 5, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> small world !
> well at work I was checking the tracking and then saw it had been signed for, looked at the signature and knew it wasn't my daughters who was at  home, I checked the cctv and saw her open the door and the postman just gave it her, he had signed my name on his pda . naughty postman


Aye they seem to do that a lot sneaky buggers. I just hope mine hasn't gone to wrong house as there's a street with a similar name not far from here and they're always posting us each others stuff. It's not showing as signed for so they're probably just being lazy gits today.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 5, 2018)

its too hot for them postmen at the mo . well I hope you get it tomorrow !


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 6, 2018)

well it works, thanks to TX and Shop01Media
I'm on 4.10 so I'm using fat32, I tired about 10 games all work, I also tired a couple over 4gb in size and used XCI-Cutter to put the game in 4gb parts. the 2 i tried worked.

no complaints , a great product


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 6, 2018)

Mine arrived today. Dongle is tiny, much smaller than I expected.

Tracking was  broke for me, last update for me was the one on Sunday. No change to it even after receiving the package.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 6, 2018)

Well mine never came today either. It seems RM manage to vary hugely even within the same city.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 7, 2018)

Mine has been sitting in Warsaw since the 28th. I left them an email several days ago with no response. Because of timezones, calling is not an option. Am I shit out of luck?


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 9, 2018)

I feel as if mine has slipped through the cracks at either customs or royal mail. No idea who to contact or how to find out whats going on. It's clearly not a shop01media issue as it arrived in the UK fine.

What a disappointing experience. The ironic thing is it I've ordered stuff from all corners of the globe and yet it only ever seems to get lost once it's in the hands of royal mail.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 9, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> I feel as if mine has slipped through the cracks at either customs or royal mail. No idea who to contact or how to find out whats going on. It's clearly not a shop01media issue as it arrived in the UK fine.
> 
> What a disappointing experience. The ironic thing is it I've ordered stuff from all corners of the globe and yet it only ever seems to get lost once it's in the hands of royal mail.


Get your "Day 1 SX Pro lost in transit" badge here!


----------



## Aszrael (Jul 10, 2018)

Goloki said:


> Thanks, but I've already tried. I've even tried with the dongle connected to the Switch, while also connected to USB providing it power. Nothing works.
> 
> I can hear the humming sound while it's connected, but the LED doesn't turn on when it's connected to the Switch. It only shows a green light when it's connected and the Switch is running Horizon.
> 
> I've contacted Shop01Media to see if I can return it for a functioning dongle, or at least get the OS instead.



Would be great to hear if you got a refund without any hassle.
I finally got a response from Shop01Media only giving some general remarks and telling I should contact team xecuter and that it is highly unlikely that the dongle is broken.

The funny side apart is he wrote that only 0.1% of the devices are faulty - what actually is a very bad sign. I'm from the SC-industry and for such simple components a faulty rate >100 ppm is a bad quality sign - actually 50 ppm is what we have to provide (i.e. 0.005%). No clue what kind of quality agreement team xecuter has with it's supplier but since I wait since Saturday for a response on my email to them I got a bad feeling.


----------



## babytiger (Jul 10, 2018)

My Sx pro was sent on the 02/07/18. 
03/07/18, at Warsaw and for now that's it.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 10, 2018)

babytiger said:


> My Sx pro was sent on the 02/07/18.
> 03/07/18, at Warsaw and for now that's it.



did you use registered mail or pay more for DHL etc ?


----------



## Aszrael (Jul 10, 2018)

babytiger said:


> My Sx pro was sent on the 02/07/18.
> 03/07/18, at Warsaw and for now that's it.



That's still normal - depend where your destination is.
I got the ship confirmation on 28.06. the dongle arrived 06.07. 

At least I learned sending registered letters from Poland to Germany can take up to 3 weeks. And btw.: tracking via DHL page did not work for me at all.


----------



## babytiger (Jul 11, 2018)

Aszrael said:


> That's still normal - depend where your destination is.
> I got the ship confirmation on 28.06. the dongle arrived 06.07.
> 
> At least I learned sending registered letters from Poland to Germany can take up to 3 weeks. And btw.: tracking via DHL page did not work for me at all.



Yes, I think it's normal. It was just to share my information .
I take a registered letter and it comes to France.
Now patience is my friend.


----------



## babytiger (Jul 13, 2018)

babytiger said:


> Yes, I think it's normal. It was just to share my information .
> I take a registered letter and it comes to France.
> Now patience is my friend.



Package arrived today . let's try !!


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 20, 2018)

On their site, they claim if you suspect a lost parcel then just contact them and they will deal with the claim and send you a replacement.

In reality, they ignore every single message you send.

Since only the sender can initiate any kind of investigation into lost parcels I have no recourse other than to start a charge back claim.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jul 20, 2018)

subcon959 said:


> On their site, they claim if you suspect a lost parcel then just contact them and they will deal with the claim and send you a replacement.
> 
> In reality, they ignore every single message you send.
> 
> Since only the sender can initiate any kind of investigation into lost parcels I have no recourse other than to start a charge back claim.



wow, so you never received it, sorry to hear that, I presume your tracking number say, it's still at HWDC?, it could be stuck at customs, when mine was there, I googled HWDC, and many people had to wait 2 or 3 weeks for a parcel to clear.

maybe that's why they are ignoring your emails becuase they know its probably stuck there


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 20, 2018)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> wow, so you never received it, sorry to hear that, I presume your tracking number say, it's still at HWDC?, it could be stuck at customs, when mine was there, I googled HWDC, and many people had to wait 2 or 3 weeks for a parcel to clear.
> 
> maybe that's why they are ignoring your emails becuase they know its probably stuck there


I can accept the customs issue, but I can't accept ignoring of emails. It's not the way to deal with customers, if I was asking about making a payment I bet the response would be swift.

Also, it's been 3 weeks since it said it arrived, and their site says contact them after 20 days so it seems reasonable to at least expect a reply.


----------



## Goloki (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow. This store is unbelievable!

They sold me a Pro that was DOA (should've known better, I know...). I asked them for a refund. They told me to send it by mail. They received the defective unit on the 17th. They didn't even bother to contact me. I sent them an e-mail yesterday, asking them how my refund was going...

... they told me they would send me a new unit some time during August! They are refusing to refund my purchase. Why? I don't know. It'd be much easier for them to give me back my money instead of shipping another unit (which would probably be a dud as well, knowing TX...).

What a scam, both the product (zero quality control) and the seller (shady as fuck). I'll have to keep pressing them with this matter until they agree to refund me for the unit they already have in their hands...


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Goloki said:


> Wow. This store is unbelievable!
> 
> They sold me a Pro that was DOA (should've known better, I know...). I asked them for a refund. They told me to send it by mail. They received the defective unit on the 17th. They didn't even bother to contact me. I sent them an e-mail yesterday, asking them how my refund was going...
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't pay for returning the faulty product. That's screwed up...


----------



## Thunderdr (Aug 10, 2018)

Sorry if this has been asked a million times . 

I ordered the xecuter pro from shop01media and it's been stuck on "item sent from poland wer warstawa" .. or something to that effect. It's been stuck on that for about a week now. 

Has anyone else ordered from them and is that a typical status to have for that amount of time?

How long did it take to receive your package from order date to delivery date? I'm just curious  I'd like a rough estimate on when I should expect my package to arrive 

Thank you for your time and patience


----------



## Thunderdr (Aug 10, 2018)

Would someone someone please tell me how long it takes from order to delivery to the US ?

I've been stuck on "item sent from poland. Wer warszawa" Or something to that effect for a couple of weeks now. 

Thank you


----------

